# Bas Rutten Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got photoshop and started messing around with it. I made this Bas Rutten sig if anyone wants to use it. Also let me know how it looks and if anyone has any tips that'd be great.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

looks good man i like it but anything with El Guapo is awesome


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'm getting better with it but it's so hard. I have tons of respect for plazz and niko because I have no idea how they make such awesome ones.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i think it's a gift for nerds really... we should be proud of that


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

lol true


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

If only I had chosen Bas in MMAForum Presents!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lol i would not have that. nor would plazz


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats really good for your first time bro. Just keep messing around with the layers and brushes and you'll have soemthing awesome in no time..


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

oh and any rutten sig has to have the rutten jump somewhere... its just blasphemy not to have it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Nikos. Lotus I didn't see a picture of it so I didn't put it in.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lol it is all good just pulling your leg.... but really WTF!!


----------

